# Heat Press overheating...Power Pro Black Maxx by stahls....any help?



## CaliCago (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Forum, I hope someone can help, I have a older Power Pro Black Maxx 16x20 press made by stahls from Boo-z model #MCL-2,manufactured in 2003. When I turn it on it just continues to heat up. I have replaced the thermostat but still have the same problem..also im not sure which direction of temp. knob is higher or lower to set temp.,but trying in both directions,press just continues to heat more and more...any help would greatly be appreciated...Thanx


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A call to Stahl's should help. Their number is 800-727-8520.


----------



## CaliCago (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey thanks,will call stahls......


----------

